# Are You Shitting Me?



## Cocobanana (Jul 8, 2015)

From the masterful production company that brought you the Grown Ups and Paul Blart franchises comes the sequel that not even your invalid Grandmother whispered for while evacuating her bowels.

[video=youtube;XHm34jVpeIo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHm34jVpeIo[/video]

If it wasn't already clear between the Transformers movies, the Taken series, and Adam Sandler's nearly 20 year career in film, Hollywood HATES the human race. It is tough to say how much worse Joe Dirt 2 will be than Paul Blart 2 or Grown Ups 2 but you can bet the final product will amount to a big waste of cash and time for everyone involved, on and off-screen. Bad films have been made since the birth of cinema, but it is depressing to think that this one will not only make back its production budget but actually be profitable like the majority of Happy Madison's output.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 8, 2015)

It just the way things are. New IP's are a hard sell and don't gaurantee income. Sequels, remakes, reboots and reimaginings are cash cows. No studio wants to kill the goose who lays the golden egg. People love familiarity and flock to those movies in droves.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 8, 2015)

Exception: Mad Max Fury Road.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 8, 2015)

An exception in what way? Sorry, I haven't seen it. Didn't do well at the box office?


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 8, 2015)

Mad Max Fury Road currently has a 98 percent of Rotten Tomatoes. It's received almost universal critical acclaim for its directing, practical visual effects, acting, and cinematography.  It's made about 358 million world wide. It's directed by the original director of the old Mad Max films. And is being hailed for its progressive handling of female and elderly characters. 

Needless to say, it's done amazing. It is exception to the "shitty sequel" and idea that reboots can't be both inventive and creative.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 8, 2015)

Ah, I see. Thanks for clarifying. Still, it's one of the exceptions I'm sure. Also depends on the series. I adore the original mad max but didn't care for beyond thunderdome. Star Wars(the originals for me) and Indiana Jones(once again the original 3) also fall into this category.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Jul 8, 2015)

Let Mad Max take you for a spin - my god the glory of practical visual effects!


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 8, 2015)

I wonder if it's still in theaters. Well, I have sat of, I'll see if I can catch a afternoon show if it's still playing.


----------



## Gigglebot (Jul 8, 2015)

I personally thought Jurassic Park was a good movie. I know it did very good in the box office.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 8, 2015)

This thread isn't about sequels in general, but one particularly putrid movie-making company that continues to be depressingly profitable. I know there are good sequels and never said otherwise, although I don't like the new Mad Max that much and probably won't enjoy Jurassic World either.


----------



## Gigglebot (Jul 8, 2015)

I guess it all depends on the mind set you want to watch the movie in. Do you want to laugh at stupid jokes? Do you want to turn your brain off? Do you want to not have any mental growth after the movie? If yes watch one of that companies movies. The real question is why do so many people want to pay to shut off in public? I personal find that their movies make me uncomfortable when i watch them.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 8, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> This thread isn't about sequels in general, but one particularly putrid movie-making company that continues to be depressingly profitable.


ah, my mistake. Well I guess it's all about knowing the demographic your trying to sell to. There's a ton of shit movie company's that can pander to all types of mass audiences that will pay a arm and a leg to see whatever shlock suits there tastes. But one mans shlock is another mans treasured film format.


----------



## Amiir (Jul 8, 2015)

The only good thing about this trailer is Cristopher Walken. No matter the movie, good or bad, the Walken is always the Walken


----------



## Sylox (Jul 8, 2015)

I loved the original Joe Dirt!!!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 9, 2015)

OP, If you've started what's basically a rant thread about the not-so-new nature of the movie-making industry (in all sense of the word) and use such an example as _Joe Dirt_, I can't wait to see your reaction when something of the caliber of, say, _Ben-Hur_, starts to release its teaser trailers.
​ 



​


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 9, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> OP, If you've started what's basically a rant thread about the not-so-new nature of the movie-making industry (in all sense of the word) and use such an example as _Joe Dirt_, I can't wait to see your reaction when something of the caliber of, say, _Ben-Hur_, starts to release its teaser trailers.




Joe Dirt 2 is coming out and that's what this thread is about. My other comments are meant to buttress my disdain for the sequel.


----------

